# Granny!



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Granny PLEASE! You don't use an apostrophe for plurals. It isn't Sunday's its Sundays. Likewise with newspapers. :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Bad boy...why don't you pick up on someone of your age and leave the old lady alone?

Old ladies didn't have proper education like us younger people, so be nice to her. She can spell English in any way she learned 50 years ago! ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Old ladies didn't have proper education like us younger people, so be nice to her. She can spell English in any way she learned 50 years ago! Â ;D


I thought I'd be in trouble. Hopefully you will now have got me off the hook V!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I thought I'd be in trouble. Â Hopefully you will now have got me off the hook V!


 ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Un-believable.

Old lady, she could slap you fucking silly (& i hope she does).

Ps. Sorry Carol for the use of the F word, but i could not believe what i was reading.

Pps. In a quiz V, i know which team i'd be on, as i think Carol's level of intelligence is far superior to yours. Insinuating someone is under educated & calling them old in the same sentance : remarkable


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'f i wan't to put '''''''''''i will putt "f" ''
So "F" off.
Dont read my post's if you want perfection.
I'm to nice for you.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm sorry.
I should'nt have said "F" , it was rude.
I apologise.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I'm sorry.
> I should'nt have said "F" , it was rude.
> I apologise.


you tell em granny,i am sick and tired of people trying to tell other people how to use the queens english and grammer it is supposed to be a light hearted forum some people might not be as well educated as others quite frankly it does not matter,if someone pisses up a spelling or grammer who gives a flying fuck i don't


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> you tell em granny,i am sick and tired of people trying to tell other people how to use the queens english and grammer it is supposed to be a light hearted forum some people might not be as well educated as others quite frankly it does not matter,if someone pisses up a spelling or grammer who gives a flying fuck i don't


.... next to your ',' key on your keyboard, you will find a '.' key.

I thought that little tip might come in handy for you KC. :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> .... next to your ',' key on your keyboard, you will find a '.' key.
> 
> I thought that little tip might come in handy for you KC. Â :


  no not really, have not got any threads to move ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

grammar :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> grammar :


you have got to much time on your hands!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> you have got to much time on your hands!


too


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> you tell em granny,i am sick and tired of people trying to tell other people how to use the queens english and grammer it is supposed to be a light hearted forum some people might not be as well educated as others quite frankly it does not matter,if someone pisses up a spelling or grammer who gives a flying fuck i don't


Rightly so - if i cant be bothered to check what i have just written then so be it. No one will award prizes for correct spelling etc so what is the point. I really dont give a fuck if ive left a ., or fucking ` from somewhere. Guess some people are that unsure of themselves they feel the need to pick on others spelling. Its only a forum, nothing more.
Oh,i best put IMO before someone gets out of their pram


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Never bothered with it all.
Left school at 15 got an apprenticeship.
Never thought i would need O levels later in life to come on Forums etc. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> too


lol.

I find it quite funny, to be honest.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it's Horses for courses.
Now if you want a cake baking comp, then bring it on. That was first job.
Or if you want a side of Beef butchering, nay problem. Full stops and commas i'll leave to them that know how. : : :
Basically i dont give a damn. ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> too Â


you just don't get it do you. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Some people are too clever. ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> you just don't get it do you. [smiley=stupid.gif]


not by a long shot he doesn`t


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

by


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> to be honest


TBH


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Hope you had that hood down today Ron think I will go for that colour in my new slk, oh dear I have gone off topic I mentioned another car.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> TBH


thought was a fucking bank, yt.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> yt.


?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Hope you had that hood down today Ron think I will go for that colour in my new slk, oh dear I have gone off topic I mentioned another car.


not sure where you live cut - but it was PISSING it down here, and my dannimac was at the cleaners so i kept the car in the garage :-/


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> not sure where you live cut - but it was PISSING it down here, and my dannimac was at the cleaners so i kept the car in the garage Â :-/


sorry about that i live in the north near granny it was cold but sunny today is even better


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Granny PLEASE! Â You don't use an apostrophe for plurals. Â It isn't Sunday's its Sundays. Â Likewise with newspapers. Â :


Sunday's Child.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Would Granny's Grammar be my great, great Grammar?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Would Granny's Grammar be my great, great Grammar?


No.


----------

